# visa stamping



## mominraza (Aug 8, 2016)

i just wanted to know what is the proceedure of visa stamping after my medical and my biometrics have been done for emirates I.D


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Take stamped entry permit and original passport along with medical fitness certificate and EID application to immigration office GDFRA and apply for visa stamping (or give all to employer PRO to do the same).


----------

